
Jetson Nano: $99 Tiny, yet Mighty CUDA-X AI Computer - bcaulfield
https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-announces-jetson-nano-99-tiny-yet-mighty-nvidia-cuda-x-ai-computer-that-runs-all-ai-models
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19426062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19426062).

